
Raspberry Pi sales are rocketing in the middle of the coronavirus outbreak - kediz
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/raspberry-pi-why-sales-have-rocketed-in-the-middle-of-the-coronavirus-outbreak/
======
boznz
Made in the UK (Yes It can be done outside china) Open Source, cheap-as, solid
documentation and friendly community. Whats not to like

